# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Prototypen und Neuvorstellungen

## klamsi

Vielleicht könnte man ja in diesem Thread die diversen Neuvorstellungen und Prototypen posten?
Werden ja immer mehr, finde ich zumindest.


1. Neuer Prototyp von Transition: Transition DH Prototyp

2. Neue leichte DH-Waffe von Intense (soll wohl das Socom ablösen?): Intense 951

3. RockShox DH Luftdämpfer?: dirtmag.co.uk/images/uploads/...afriday650.jpg

 :Smile:

----------


## Aca

ja ist eine gute idee mit dem Thread... :Smile: 

ich hab hier noch 3 bilder vom intense im web gefunden...

c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...a33c28f5d7.jpg

c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...cbd8ea1f4e.jpg

c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...f658f36b67.jpg

----------


## Cru Jones

Damn, Transition hat mein Design geklaut: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=4056  :Smile: 

Das Intense sieht sehr heiss aus!

----------


## Vuntzam

die simplon dh/fr bikes ab post #6262:
https://www.downhill-board.com/30946...aeder-418.html

----------


## Philipp

Mehr vom Transition Prototyp
www.pinkbike.com/news/Transit...type-2009.html

----------


## pAz

gefällt mir sehr gut !

----------


## janez

finds auch sehr schön.....bin gespannt wies preislich
ausschaun wird....und schon wird meine liste mit wunschrahmen 
wieder um einen länger  :Smile: 

grüße

----------


## sekispecki

des intense is fein vorallem in dem blau 
sieht ma viel zu selten die farbe 
mfg

----------


## vladisman

neue farbe von hope,....(glaub ich)..... 
find den link nimmer wo ich die bilder her hab,....mussi klauen :Cool: 

mfg

edit: und von thomson kommen sehr schön verarbeitete sattelstützenklemmen,...

----------


## muzzLe

> neue farbe von hope,....(glaub ich)..... 
> find den link nimmer wo ich die bilder her hab,....mussi klauen
> 
> mfg


gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut  :Smile:  ... würd vllt ne schicke farbkombo geben an meinem pitch (weiß/grün/braun) ^^

----------


## Sebbo

in der letzten FREERIDE war von cannondale das "Softtail" ein dirt mit nem dämpfer im oberrohr hat das noch jemand gesehen?

----------


## tribune

Das is das dirtradl vom Aaron chase!
www.singletracks.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?t=2657

----------


## muzzLe

hope direct-mount:
www.unitybikes.de/main.php?id=628

Mondraker Prototyp:
www.unitybikes.de/main.php?id=610

flashige sunline partie  :EEK!:  :Mr. Blue: 
www.unitybikes.de/main.php?id=602

EDIT: ich hab mich verliebt^^
dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234866.html
einzig die vordere dämpferaufnahme könnt optisch dezenter sein

----------


## Sebbo

> Das is das dirtradl vom Aaron chase!
> www.singletracks.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?t=2657


danke das meinte ich


is das jetzt eher dirt oder slopestyle :Confused:

----------


## Laubfrosch

auf den luftdämpfer von rs bin ich gespannt, das könnte vllt. der erste luftdämpfer werden den ich mir ins radl bau... aber ich glaub dann muss doch nochn fender her.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

rahmen schaut ja recht schön aus, aber ist auch irgend ein schutz für den dämpfer gegen einsauen oder steinschlag geplant?
Möglich wärs ja, dass man einen feder anbringt...

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ist glaub schon in der mache.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Wenn Ihr auf dem laufenden bleiben wollt: https://www.facebook.com/DoubleDragonBikes

----------


## klamsi

"2013" dürft ja interessant werden:

Shimano bringt a neue Saint, SLX und angeblich a günstigere gravity Gruppe namens Zee?

+ noch a paar andere news:

Link: www.mountainbike.com/mountain...umors?page=0,0

Bin gespannt...

----------


## willi

An Shimano ZEE ist sicher was wahres dran, den der Name wurde von Shimano als Trademark eingetragen.

----------


## gorgonzola

schaut a nett aus.

www.polygonbikes.com/index.ph...eid=338&par=19

----------


## steve session

Gestern auf der Facebookseite von Evil Bikes

Wirds doch noch was mit EVIL

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...21518985_n.jpg

----------


## degoe

Erste spy pics vom Neue Scott carbon Downhiller,testet by Brandon....



Weitere Bilder folgen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Carbon DH-Bikes gibt's ja jetzt schon von Taiwan-Billiganbietern.  :Wink:

----------


## degoe

aber ohne der Name Scott...lol

----------


## Tyrolens

Wo lässt Scott eigentlich fertigen? Bei Giant?

----------


## _evolution_

www.pinkbike.com/news/Suntour...irst-Look.html

----------


## klamsi

Demo 8 Carbon:

www.triridemtb.com/specialize...rbon-spy-shot/

Ein paar probleme bzgl. haltbarkeit habens anscheinend noch aber für ein rennwochenende hälts angeblich...RUMOURS!  :Cool:

----------


## steve session

Weil wir gerade bei carbon sind:

Yeti 303DH carbon Hauptrahmen

----------


## klamsi

Shimano Saint Schaltwerk:

www.pinkbike.com/news/Shimano...type-2013.html

----------


## Kaisen

> ein dacia faehrt dich genau wie ein ferrari durch die gegend...

 Bleibt bloß die Frage welche Gabel dabei jetzt der Ferrari und welcher der Dacia ist!Mal abwarten was das Ding später wirklich kann und wo sie Preislich liegen. Aussage war ja nur das sie sich an den anderen Orientieren.Wenn man aber überlegt das es Titankronen und Carbon Schutzbleche bekommt wird der Preis wohl er am oberen Ende liegen.

----------


## klana_radikala

dvo ist wirklich eine ganz intressante gabel. schon alleine wegen der optik

viel teurer als die dorado mrd, fotz 40 oder bos idylle rare air wird sie auch nicht werden. ich denke die wird sich da einreihen wo die andren auch romkoffern

und die paar € die zb eine 888 evo ti im vk billiger ist machen das kraut auch nichtmehr fett..

----------


## Ingeborg

> ein dacia faehrt dich genau wie ein ferrari durch die gegend...


Also fährt sich ne WC wie n Dacia oder wie jetzt?

Finde das man an einem Prototypen ausschließlich die Optik beurteilen kann (was dazu noch relativ ist!). Selbstverständlich auch die Ideen bzw. Innovation der Firma aber hier im Forum kann ja noch keiner diese Gabel gefahren sein. Wie kann man beurteilen, ob n Prototyp schlechter oder besser ist als aktuelle Gabeln? Schwachsinn... nur weil se schick eloxiert ist, muss sie nicht besser funzen als heutige Gabeln.

Von der Optik finde ich sie seeeeehr anschaulich! Und ne Up-Side-Down Gabel mit ner Verstärkungsbrücke am "Casting" ist echt ne sinnvolle Innovation, wenn sie hält was sie verspricht.

----------


## Sethimus

mein kommentar sollte wie folgt gelesen werden:

nur weil etwas einsteller hat bedeutet das nicht zwangslaeufig dass das produkt auch gut funktioniert. imho is ne boxxer als chassis nutzbar sofern man eins erwischt das nicht von anfang an verzogen ist. ne avalanche cartridge rein (omg nur low speed einsteller!!!111einself) und das ding kann benutzt werden, vorher eher nicht (MEINE MEINUNG!)

----------


## Kaisen

Was sich mir noch nicht erschließen will, ist wie der Defender oder wie man ihn nennen soll 50% Steifigkeit bringen soll.
Der ist an sich ja auch nur unten befestigt. Wenn er zusätzlich oben "eingeklickt" wird, Reibt dieser ja beim Einfedern ebenfalls mit. Dann hätte man es auch gleich geschlossen machen können um nochmal mehr Festigkeit zu bekommen und die Gabel wird besser vor Schmutz geschützt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

@Versteller: Mir is durchaus bewusst, dass RS seit 2010 2xRebound und 2xComp. bei ihren Gabeln zu verstellen hat; nur find ich deren Einstellbereich einen Witz. Unterschiede bei der Druckstufe hab ich nur bei ganz zu bzw. ganz offen gemerkt. Meine Erfahrung zumindest...
Ob die DVO Gabel da jetzt besser ist, kann natürlich noch nicht wirklich beurteilt werden.
Den entscheidenden Vorteil bei dem "Defender" (wie ihn Kaisen genannt hat) seh' ich in der Möglichkeit bei einer USD Gabel einen Marsh/Mud Guard zu befestigen! Der würde mir nämlich sonst sehr abgehen. Im IBC wird sich über dem Teil eh schon das Maul zerrissen. Fände es allerdings super, wenn die Gabel dadurch wirklich signifikant steifer wird.

----------


## klana_radikala

naja, wenn der fender halbwegs stabil gebaut ist und selbst nicht flext wie sau liegt er zielmich genau zwischen der achse und der unteren gabelkrone, also genau da wo am meisten flex ist, sollte also schon helfen.

und ganz eliminieren wollen sie ihn auch nicht!

wer ne steife gabel will darf mir gerne meine 40 abkaufen (bekommt grad eine neue kartusche, service und vl ne schwarze pulverbeschichtung)

----------


## Ingeborg

> mein kommentar sollte wie folgt gelesen werden:
> 
> nur weil etwas einsteller hat bedeutet das nicht zwangslaeufig dass das produkt auch gut funktioniert. imho is ne boxxer als chassis nutzbar sofern man eins erwischt das nicht von anfang an verzogen ist. ne avalanche cartridge rein (omg nur low speed einsteller!!!111einself) und das ding kann benutzt werden, vorher eher nicht (MEINE MEINUNG!)


Völlig richtig, dass ne Gabel nicht besser funzt, nur weil sie viele Rädchen hat. Wenn man dazu noch keinen Plan davon hat, bewirken die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten sicherlich nur Negatives. 

Aber nun stell dir mal vor, meine beiden Boxxers waren NICHT verzogen genau wie alle anderen Boxxers von meinen Kumpels. 

- Da haben wir aber alle mächtig Glück gehabt. -

Ich habe auch schon mal etwas von verzogenen Castings gehört, aber das gehört doch bitte nicht zum Routine (was ich ja erfahrungsgemäß behaupten kann). Finde deinen Satz daher ein bisschen unpassend  :Smile:  .

Und dass ne Boxxer grundsätzlich, bis auf das "Gehäuse", absoluter Schrott ist... naja, ist dann wohl doch eine sehr emotional subjektive Meinung deinerseits. Ich war und bin mit meinen Gabeln schnell unterwegs, trotz RS-Innenleben. Unglaublich... aber war...  :Wink:

----------


## Kaisen

Also ich war mit meiner Boxxer R2C2 nicht wirklich zufrieden. Mir kam diese immer zu hart/überdämpft vor. Bin dann noch ne Boxxer RC gefahren. Bei der war das gleiche Spiel. Leider sind auch die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Dämpfung recht bescheiden. Die 888 dagegen ist wirklich "weich" außerdem spürt man beim verstellen der Dämpfung auch wirklich was. Nächstes Jahr gibs dann ne Dorado. Mal schauen ob mir die passt.

Außerdem muss ich meine aussage bezüglich der DVO verbessern. Der Defender heißt CTA und bringt "nur" 40%. Die anderen 10% soll die Gabel steifer sein. Außerdem sind die Kronen nicht auch Titan sondern nur die Befestigungen. Diese werden wohl aber erst in der nächsten Generation zum Einsatz kommen.

Hier der Bericht dazu mit ebenfalls neuen Infos zum Dämpfer "Jade"
www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/...emerald__jade/

----------


## Mannie

Ich weiß ja nicht was ich verkehrt mache, aber ich merke es wenn ich bei meiner Boxxer WC an den Compressions rum spiele. Und auch wenn es nur 1 Click ist merkt man den. Und da schwirrt auch nur das 2011er Innenleben von RS drin rum. Läuft schön, kann einstellen was ich will und hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen, nur einen Service braucht die gute nach dem CaiDom rennen und diveresen Bikepark besuchen doch mal.
Klar spricht meine Zocchi 44 RC3 Ti ein stück feiner an, aber dazwischen liegen keine welten.
Bin mal gespannt was das ding kostet und was sie letzt endlich wirklich kann. Weil viele Einstellungen an sich bringen erst mal gar nix wenn die Gabel an und für sich für die Tonne ist.

----------


## 1210

lingt geil!  bin da mal auf die ersten tests gespannt!
...obwohl ich als "billigradl" mechaniker ne ganslhaut bekomm, wenn ich sr suntour nur les ^^

----------


## Sethimus

2013 Santa Cruz V10 V.5

----------


## suicidedownhill

Noch mehr zum V10: www.pinkbike.com/news/Santa-C...irst-look.html

----------


## willi

Bei den Amis kostet der Rahmen 3.500 Dollar(2.700€) und in Europa 4100€ mit RC4. Da haben sie im IBC schon recht, das hier denn Leuten Geld abgeknöpft wird und kein Ami 5300 Dollar für den Rahmen zahlen würde( ist jetzt nichts gegen den Rahmen selbst)

----------


## fipu

> Was sich mir noch nicht erschließen will, ist wie der Defender oder wie man ihn nennen soll 50% Steifigkeit bringen soll.
> Der ist an sich ja auch nur unten befestigt. Wenn er zusätzlich oben "eingeklickt" wird, Reibt dieser ja beim Einfedern ebenfalls mit. Dann hätte man es auch gleich geschlossen machen können um nochmal mehr Festigkeit zu bekommen und die Gabel wird besser vor Schmutz geschützt.


Er bringt nicht 50% höhere Steifigkeit gegen Verwinden, sondern er soll ja vorallem das ungleichmässige Einfedernv verhindern. Und dafür muss er nicht oben "eingeklickt" sein.

----------


## Qia

Das ist definitiv ein Alurahmen, das sieht man doch an den Kabelführungen und an der Durchführung des Federbeins durch den Sitzrohrbereich.

----------


## klamsi

Wasn da los?: 

p.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories...jpg?1369675058

Bulls Slopestyle Radl.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## willi

Ja da kommt ja auch ein Dhler  :Wink: :mtbrider.de/news/hot-news-ers...lls-downhiller

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich werd mich sofort bei Bulls bewerben, die bekommen ja voll geile Drogen da  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Und in 2 Jahren kauf ma an INOC DHler beim Hofer(Aldi)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glenmor

> Wasn da los?: 
> 
> p.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories...jpg?1369675058
> 
> Bulls Slopestyle Radl.


wie sinnlos isn des?
da klemmsch di nit nur zw reifn u sattl sondern auch no zw reifn u rahmen wenn bled geht :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wasn da los?: 
> 
> p.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories...jpg?1369675058
> 
> Bulls Slopestyle Radl.


Der Vorteil an der Konstruktion is halt, dass du den Sattel gar nicht zu tief absenken kannst.
Ob das Teil aber gscheit steif is wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der DHer schaut aber cool aus.

----------


## smOoh

Die Bulls Räder sahen in Winterberg ganz gut aus. Das Slopestyle Ding eher nicht so, aber das DH Bike ist schon heiss.

----------


## Sethimus

neues leckerli von ava:

www.avalanchedownhillracing.c...f%20System.htm

----------


## Mannie

> Wasn da los?: 
> 
> p.vitalmtb.com/photos/stories...jpg?1369675058
> 
> Bulls Slopestyle Radl.


Ich bin ja kein Ingenieur, aber so wie das ausschaut, müsste der Link extrem Steif sein genauso wie das Oberrohr oder du killst dir den Dämpfer ratz fatz, vermutlich noch schneller als bei nem schiefen Hinterbau am Demo  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, da ja der Dämpfer am Oberrohr befestigt ist und somit "mitgeschieft" wird. Ideal ist es sicher nicht, aber ein klassischer Eingelenker, wie z.B. Orange, hat auch nicht mehr Schutz für den Dämpfer.

----------


## noox

Neues Santa Cruz Solo:
www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...e-launch-video

----------


## Gonzo0815

Und wenns jetzt no leistbare Preise hätten, würd i ma glatt eins holen.

----------


## smOoh

Bericht zu den neuen Schwalbe Reifen:enduro-mtb.com/test-bericht-s...enduro-reifen/

----------


## noox

Auf der deutschen MPORA/Dirt Seite habe ich auch schon was gelesen. Finde den Rocket Razor schon interessant. Aber eigentlich hätte ich eher was leichteres gesucht als meine 850 - 890 g schweren Maxxis Reifen. 

In der Super-Gravity-Ausführung wiegt er bei denen 913 g. Angeblich gibts den aber auch in einer normalen Version. Die wird dann vermutlich wieder deutlich leichter, aber auch pannenanfälliger sein.

----------


## TimTim

Gut zu Wissen  :Big Grin: Aber gibt es da irgendeinen vor- oder nachteil wenn man die Gabel umdreht?

----------


## Glenmor

vorteil: schaut einfoch geiler aus  :Cool:

----------


## FLo33

Vorteile wären geringerer ungefederte Masse, bessere Abstreiffunktion der Abstreifringe, bessere Schmierung und nass halten der Schaumstoffringe.

Nachteile für manche geringere Torsionssteifigkeit

Mehr will mir auf die Schnelle nicht einfallen

----------


## UiUiUiUi

und die geringere steifigkeit glaubt xfusion ja im griff zu haben

----------


## Mannie

Naja die geringer ungefederte Masse ist bei MTB Gabeln ja eher zu vernachlässigen, so leicht wie das alles ist. Ansich was cooles, vorallem weil es dann auch egal ist was für Laufräder man verwendet, keine Castingbrücke die im Weg ist.

----------


## Glenmor

warum gibs kane normaln gabln ohne der brücke???

----------


## Sethimus

> warum gibs kane normaln gabln ohne der brücke???


hirn anschalten, dann kommst drauf

----------


## Glenmor

not really, no

----------


## q_FTS_p

Weils den Vorteil der "normalen" Gabel zunichte machen würd.

----------


## Tobias

> hirn anschalten, dann kommst drauf


gibt's (bzw. gab es) eh... RACE FACTORY DRAGSTER anno dazumal... Aber da kann sicher der Georg mehr dazu erzählen...

----------


## mantra

> hirn anschalten, dann kommst drauf


Die Antwort find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht besonders hilfreich! Vom Ton mal ganz abgesehen...

----------


## Sethimus

> Die Antwort find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht besonders hilfreich! Vom Ton mal ganz abgesehen...


wuerde er nicht andauernd meinen dialekt schreiben zu muessen waer die antwort sicher anders ausgefallen.

----------


## FLo33

> wuerde er nicht andauernd meinen dialekt schreiben zu muessen waer die antwort sicher anders ausgefallen.


Er ist halt noch jung, vielleicht wirds noch besser.





> Naja die geringer ungefederte Masse ist bei MTB Gabeln ja eher zu vernachlässigen, so leicht wie das alles ist.


Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Vielleicht machts gerade bei kleinen Gesamtmassen eher mehr aus. Beim Bike spür ich Gewichtsunterschiede relativ schnell, vor allem was das Handling betrifft.




> Ansich was cooles, vorallem weil es dann auch egal ist was für Laufräder man verwendet, keine Castingbrücke die im Weg ist.


Das wäre ein weiterer Vorteil, solange es sich mit dem Rahmen ausgeht.

----------


## Red

> Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Vielleicht machts gerade bei kleinen Gesamtmassen eher mehr aus. Beim Bike spür ich Gewichtsunterschiede relativ schnell, vor allem was das Handling betrifft.


Eine Fox40 und Boxxer haben die ganzen schweren Geschichten - Dämpfung, Öl, Feder - eh oben, also gefedert. Und so ein Casting wiegt ja nix. Das musst du erst mal unterbieten mit einer USD. Also eine DVO oder Dorado schaffen es sicher nicht, da steckt die Dämpfung und das Öl in den unteren Rohren.  :Wink: 

Da haben die erhältlichen USD Gabeln also null Vorteil.

----------


## FLo33

Gut, wieder ein Punkt für die Telegabeln. Ich dachte, die Dorado und die DVO hättens oben, so wie die Foes F1.

----------


## laubry

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen, Meinungen, Empfehlungen betreffend den neuen Federn von SA Racing Springs?

Ne Feder mit 1.5% Abweichung, leicht wie Titan und trotzdem relativ günstig wirkt sehr verlockend.

Ich bin drauf und dran mir so ein Ding zu besorgen. Anregungen?

www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/...pfungssysteme/

www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/SA-Racing-Springs/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SA-Ra...03313813155256

----------


## DarkSecret

Kann man die nicht in einem Manitou Dämpfer verbauen ?

----------


## DarkSecret

Commencal Prototyp V4 ?

----------


## willi

Aha. Jetzt kommen wieder die Kettenumlenkungen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, das Commencal kommt mit Kettenumlenkung. Wird das ein neuer Trend? Ghost, Bulls, Commencal? Wobei Ghost wieder weg geht, glaube ich. 

So ohne ist die Kettenstrebenlängung halt auch nicht.

----------

